# Saying the wrong thing at the wrong time!



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Coming to work this morning got stuck behind some traffic so wanting to make good progress I utilised a two lane bit of road to overtake two cars (its the one from winkfield on the rounabout before the legoland roundabout) the second car took offence to this and proceded to flash me as I went along my merry way up the road, then overtook another lorry on the next roundabout (legoland) and feeling curteous let an XK8 alone rather than overtake it (mistake he was the one holding everyone up!!)

Sitll got to the lights in windsorm the car that flashed me comes along side, woman driver starts mouthing abuse thru the two sets of closed windows - I wind mine down to try and hear - so does she - turning down obscenly loud phill collins in the process. . . 
*
She says "Do you always cut people up?"

Me Â "er Yes?!"
*
She starts ranting about how appauling my driving is (it has been on other occasions but was OK today!)

Now saying the wrong thing at the wrong time - we when she starts ranting she waves a police badge at me and says shes going to report me! What the police badge has to do with anything I don't know - if she reports me it shoud be as a citizen, if she wante to do anything she should have asked me to pull over!

Still thought I'd share that with you all!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Coming to work this morning got stuck behind some traffic so wanting to make good progress I utilised a two lane bit of road to overtake two cars (its the one from winkfield on the rounabout before the legoland roundabout) the second car took offence to this and proceded to flash me as I went along my merry way up the road, then overtook another lorry on the next roundabout (legoland) and feeling curteous let an XK8 alone rather than overtake it (mistake he was the one holding everyone up!!)
> 
> Sitll got to the lights in windsorm the car that flashed me comes along side, woman driver starts mouthing abuse thru the two sets of closed windows - I wind mine down to try and hear - so does she - turning down obscenly loud phill collins in the process. . .
> *
> ...


Oh.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

You should have just shown her the nail on your middle finger.

How sad is that to show a copper badge in that situation. Probably works in the control room or makes tea.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> How sad is that to show a copper badge in that situation. Probably works in the control room or makes tea.


Still don't know what waving a badge at me is supposed to do? It means nothing to me there was no photo on it - it could have been cut out of the beano or dandy for I know! Looking back if I thought someones driving was sooo bad I would pull over and call the police and say theres a loony on such and such road - and yes I have done this - with a taxi driver I thought was off his head.


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

> How sad is that to show a copper badge in that situation. Probably works in the control room or makes tea.


IIRC a police officers warrant card has a photo and a little bit of text on the front. 
Maybe she was one of those security guards you see in big Marks and Spencers, with gold badges and uniforms straight out of CHiPs?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Nope didn't see that just saw a badge - shiney type. Like the thing stuck on the front of their helmets.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

This reminds me of something that happened on the way home last night....

was trundling down off the north circular for the blackwall tunnel, 2 lane road, 50 limit. heavy traffic

van is tailgating me & flashing , cos I can obviously drive *through* the artic convoy that is in front & left of me to allow him past..!

merges with another road on the right, he pulls out over the chevrons narowly missing a car which has to swerve to avoid being swatted... I pull out when safe to do so a couple of secs later...

undercover Omega in the rear view with front blue lights on....

I pull out of his way...

he pulls along side van and starts wagging his finger

they return fire with their middle fingers and various rude hand gestures....

they obv. didn't see the front grille lights cos he was behind me and just thought he was joe-blow company car driver ;D

traffic slows for 3 lane queue for tunnel.

Undercover Omega pulls up along side them and displays his badge and proceeds to give them a very stern telling off.... (I had windows down for a listen )

said if there was any way he could pull them over safely they would be getting prosecuted
if I ever see you do that again.... etc. etc..

shame he didn't do them properly.

ah, so many tales... the TT just seems to aggrivate van-drivers!


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I once managed to get ahead of a pimped up white BMW coupe in my classy black BMW coupe ;D. We were coming up to a roundabout and I was in the right hand (wrong lane) for going straight over. However I got out into the traffic leaving him waiting for another gap. As no-one was inside of me I went straight over, no problem. However a mile down the road I notice said pimpmobile bearing down at speed flashing his lights. I think nutter, lock the doors and for a couple of miles the traffic lights are with me, all this time I'm hoping he'll get bored and leave me alone or I can find a Police station. No such luck we come to a jam and I see him jump out and lo and behold he's wearing a police uniform. He doesn't look too happy, steaming I'd say and he tells me to pull over just after the traffic lights. He goes into one so I calmly listen to his rant, he can't understand why I hadn't pulled over, couldn't I see I he was waving his police hat :-X After his little rant he calms down and I explain that I know I was in the wrong lane at the roundabout and that if there was another car inside of me I'd have gone right down an alternate route, however the road was clear, it certainly wasn't the right thing to do but I posed no danger, so I took the opportunity. I asked him what he'd recommend someone do if they are chased by someone with no police lights or markings and that seemed to do the trick.

He was very reasonable in the end, as I've found most police to be and I've had my fair share of run ins. After the initial promise of being done for failing to stop and dangerous driving I ended up with a producer as punishment. I'm not being smug, I thought he'd over-reacted but at least he had the decency to see my side of the argument.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Coming to work this morning got stuck behind some traffic so wanting to make good progress I utilised a two lane bit of road to overtake two cars (its the one from winkfield on the rounabout before the legoland roundabout) the second car took offence to this and proceded to flash me as I went along my merry way up the road, then overtook another lorry on the next roundabout (legoland) and feeling curteous let an XK8 alone rather than overtake it (mistake he was the one holding everyone up!!)
> 
> Sitll got to the lights in windsorm the car that flashed me comes along side, woman driver starts mouthing abuse thru the two sets of closed windows - I wind mine down to try and hear - so does she - turning down obscenly loud phill collins in the process. . .
> *
> ...


Should have stepped out of the car punched her in the teeth and said report me for that!!

Not really, but my pet hate is mouthy girls in cars as if the car is going to protect them, going up to the car when stationary and opening their door ....tends to quieten most of them down, but I'm a girl, perhaps blokes shouldnt do that, you'll get done for harrassment ;D

Police Officer My A**e, first thing they are taught is not to flash the badge around when off duty, it can be a disciplinary offence.

She is probably a cleaner at the local cop-shop, all the contractors have warrant type cards but the main text is red not blue like officers cards!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Apparenty the cops flash their headlights at you before putting on the blues if they want you to pull over. If like me you can't tell it's a police car in the pitch black and just think it's a Novaboy giving you a hard time and floor it only to eventually find out that it's a JamSandwich. Wouldn't have even considered driving away if they used their blues or if I could tell it was a CopCar.

Rhod


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Rhod - if this is in ref to my post - she was off duty in a clio - if not soz, who in their right mind would drive off from a cop car?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> when she starts ranting she waves a police badge at me and says shes going to report me!


Perhaps you should have waved your cock at her and given her a reason.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Wave my cock at her - don't want to be done for assault - could have taken her eye out if I'd done that!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Badges are normally held in bits of uniform and not waved about. It could be simply a dumb tart who wanted to try to be a smart-ass and pretend she had some authority.

Most police i/d cards are credit card sized with a photo of the bearer. They are not badges.

Try going to the cop shop and report her for impersonating an 'occifer of the leur'.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Don't the Met have warrant card holders with a large silver badge on one side and the actual warrant card on the other? Did last time they came through my door at 5 in the morning.........only messing :


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Why did you turn down Phil Collins?

I'd have turned it up Grinned and smiled then started singing at her...

"Just another day for you.. you and me in paradise... OH, THINK TWICE"....


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

SHE - was playing phil collins! Not that theres anything wrong with that (much)!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

In ref to your reply David_A. What I was trying to say is that it was really dark and this car came up behind me (not really fast like they wanted to overtake or anything) and flashed their headlights at me. I felt really threatened (only had my 'new' 205 for a few weeks) so sped up to drive home (2 miles away). Drove for about 1.5 miles with this nasty person on my tail flashing their headlights every so often then they decided it would be a good time to put on the blue lights so I immediately stopped thinking why on earth they didn't do that before if they wanted me to stop. I think it might have been a bit of baiting as they didn't say anything like "this is a formal warning". Just another story.

If I knew it was a police car (astra) then there is no way I'd exceed the speed limit like that trying to get away/home.

Got me thinking a few days back too about what else could I have done. They would have become even more aggressive if I had attempted to drive the 4 miles to the nearest police station but how can you tell if a car with blue lights on is really a cop car, and that the uniforms are real, or that the badges are real?

Rhod


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Its called a lose lose situation - stop and get a kickin from local thugs, try to drive to police station and get ticket!

Solution break law by using a mobile (999) while driving to call for help! They should get to you quickly as they are right behind !


----------

